# نبارك للمهندس صناعي1 لحصوله على لقب العضو المميز لهذا الشهر



## فتوح (25 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نبارك لزميلنا الفاضل أخونا المهنس صناعي1 لحصوله على لقب العضو المميز لشهر المحرم 1428 على مشاركاته وتعاونه في قسم الهندسة الصناعية

ونأمل له مزيد من التقدم والعطاء:30: 

جزاك الله خيراً على ما قدمت، وفي انتظار أعضاء آخرين حتى ينالوا هذا الشرف:15:


----------



## CASPER (25 فبراير 2007)

ألف ألف مبروك على اللقب 
والله تستاهله 
لأنك قدمت الكثير ونرجو منك المزيد 
مــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــروك


----------



## محمد فوزى (25 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك اخى وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## صناعي1 (26 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و جعلني الله عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يا اخى


----------



## صناعية ولكن (27 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

الف مبروك يا بمشهندس صناعي 1 وانشالله الى الامام ومنها الى الاعلى ان شاء 
ونتمنى انك تفضل على نفس النشاط لتحقيق الفائدة الكبرى .


----------



## TAHER_IE (28 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروووووووووك داينا في المقدمة باذن الله


----------



## مراعي (28 فبراير 2007)

1000 مبروك وإلى الأمام دائماً وفقك الله:20:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


صناعي1 

:12: 

الف مبروك وهذا أقل ما نقدر عليه لنبيّن كم نقدّر ونفخر بالأخوة أمثالك

الفرصة مفتوحة امام الجميع من يثبت جدارته بالتواجد الفعال فسيكّرم لمدة شهر​


----------

